# Your thoughts on PC setup and what Case to get



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I was thinking getting a new PC for some of my games, and for my music. For my music i wanted a CPU upgrade, and a bit more DDR3 memory than usual.

I have a "budget" of around 1000, but if there's anything that's a major upgrade for small money, why not go a bit over it. hehe

Processor: Core i7 930 € 242,90
Moederbord: Asus P6T SE € 157,60 
Intern Mem.: (VS2GB1333D3) Corsair (3x 2gb) € 114,30 
GFX Card: MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5 € 155,70
Voeding: OCZ ModXstream Pro 500W € 60,00
HDD: Caviar Black 1TB (WD1001FALS) € 85,80

I am also still lacking a Case, and im not sure what kinda case would be
best for this setup without having problems getting any components in.

If the case could also be somewhat "Quiet" it would be a nice plus.



Thanks for you're thoughts!!


Robert. :wave:ray:


----------



## gallup (Oct 26, 2007)

Top notch parts, except the power supply. A much better choice would be:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx
On the case, you will spend more for one that has both good cooling and is quiet.
Don't leave out the cooling in trade for quiet only, especially for this level of performance. If 
you are overclocking this is even more important, likewise for the PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

EVGA or Asus would be a better GPU brand.
SeaSonic or Corsair for the PSU. 650W would be fine. 
Coolermaster and Antec are very good quality cases.


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

gallup said:


> Top notch parts, except the power supply. A much better choice would be:
> [url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx[/URL]
> On the case, you will spend more for one that has both good cooling and is quiet.
> Don't leave out the cooling in trade for quiet only, especially for this level of performance. If
> you are overclocking this is even more important, likewise for the PSU.


Heya, yeaaaahh .. But it's way more expensive though, and do i need it? I'd only need around 400-450 watts on this setup i'd recon.


*About the GPU - isn't the only difference the items you get ALONG with the GPU, and garranty? The quality should be even, right ... ? :4-dontkno

*Also, Got any Type of case in you're mind that would fit with this setup for sure? Don't mind the quietness. hehe!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

RvdVeen said:


> Heya, yeaaaahh .. But it's way more expensive though, and do i need it? I'd only need around 400-450 watts on this setup i'd recon.


It's more expensive because it's better quality and will supply your hardware with sufficient clean power to help insure longer life. 
We recommend a minimum 550W PSU for any PCI-E GPU and a 650W would be good for a 650GTX GPU.



RvdVeen said:


> Heya, yeaaaahh
> 
> 
> *About the GPU - isn't the only difference the items you get ALONG with the GPU, and garranty? The quality should be even, right ... ? :4-dontkno


You get better quality and better support. The chips are Nvidia but the quality of the card can vary substantially.



RvdVeen said:


> *Also, Got any Type of case in you're mind that would fit with this setup for sure? Don't mind the quietness. hehe!


Cases are a personal preference. What's your budget for a case?


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah okay, got it Tyree. Thanks!


About the case, no real budget. Just want to me sure everything fits right. I have no knowledge about cases at all. I don't need a bling bling case tho. below 80,- would be nice.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I use a lot of these-COOLER MASTER ELITE 335 $50/ships free. Attractive and functional.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119161

3 other CoolerMaster's $60 to $70/ ship free.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...01333 4026 4808&IsNodeId=1&name=Free Shipping

Some Antec's in that price range: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...07583 50001516 4026&IsNodeId=1&name=$50 - $75


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice, thanks alot mate!

*Cooler Master Elite 310 goes as the Case for now. Would this case be fine to get All HW components in??*


Thanks alot!


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

OK. So - Here's the Whole computer. it's at 890 right now, so there IS place to maybe replace something for something better.

If you can see anything that should be replaced, tell me!


Processor: Core i7 930 € 242,90
Moederbord: Asus P6T SE € 157,60 
Intern Mem.: (VS2GB1333D3) Corsair (3x 2gb) € 114,30 
GFX Card: MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5 € 155,70
Voeding: Corsair TX 650W € 78,00
HDD: Caviar Black 1TB (WD1001FALS) € 85,80
Case: Cooler Master Elite 310 € 34,40
DVD-Player Sony DDU1678A-0B € 19,80


Total: € 888,50 



By the way. Looked for a ASUS gfx card, but they don't seem to have it at the shop im getting all of my components. Just MSI of this type.


Robert.


----------



## gallup (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like a great build, I only overshot the psu as with such high end components you may decide to add to it later, and the psu would handle more. If you overclock your power needs will also increase. If you go with some outrageous video card later and you oc you will be covered by the higher end psu. Maybe just me, I like a bit of overkill on the psu, but the one you now have listed is good.


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Untill now i never really 'upgraded' any of my previous systems, i eighter get a whole new Rig, or replace a broken component with something similar. hehe!

Thanks Gallup


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Looks good. The 650W Corsair will be plenty even if you decide to OC. If you plan on upgrading the GPU in the near future I would suggest a 750W. In the US, the 750W Corsair is about $20 higher.


----------



## Lamb7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Coolermaster CM Scout Storm is very good and not too expensive!


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just a last update on the PC setup since im ordering it this weekend so i can pick it up next week. It kind of changed up at some parts, and since your the experts; Im posting it here to make sure its alright.

Processor: Core i7 930 € 242,90
Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro r2 € 25,70
Moederbord: Asus P6T SE € 157,60 
Intern Mem.: Corsair 6GB DDR3, 1600Mhz € 95,10
GFX Card: XFX Radeon HD 6850 € 168,90
Voeding: Corsair TX 650W € 78,00
HDD: Caviar Black 1TB (WD1001FALS) € 85,80
Case: Cooler Master Elite 310 € 34,40
DVD-Player: Sony DDU1678A-0B € 19,80


Thanks.


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Planning on getting the PC this weekend, or atleast ordering it. Below is the setup. Everyone 'kinda' agrees??

Processor: Core i7 930 € 242,90
Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro r2 € 25,70
Moederbord: Asus P6T SE € 157,60 
Intern Mem.: Corsair 6GB DDR3, 1600Mhz € 95,10
GFX Card: XFX Radeon HD 6850 € 168,90
Voeding: Corsair TX 650W € 78,00
HDD: Caviar Black 1TB (WD1001FALS) € 85,80
Case: Cooler Master Elite 310 € 34,40
DVD-Player: Sony DDU1678A-0B € 19,80

Thanks in advance


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice system but if you plan to use it for gaming, i would buy an i5 750 processor instead and a hd 5870 videocard. An i7 cpu for games is overkill. 6gb of ram is ok but also a little too much. 4 gb is more than sufficient

With these two lists you can have a better image of hardware needed for gaming.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/graphics-card-geforce-radeon,2761.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-gaming-cpu-upgradable-processor-phenom-ii-x6,2731.html

With these two lists you can have a better image what you get because when i see your setup for that money your paying too much for your cpu and too little for your gpu.

Don't get me wrong your setup will run games good but my suggestions will run it a lot better. You will have to change your motherboard though because i5 is another socket.

Here is an example for a 1000 dollar pc 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-a-pc-overclock-components,2735-2.html

They do suggest here the gtx470 but if you can squeeze a 60 dollar more get the hd5870 then you have imo (and a lot others too) the best card on the market price/quality. 

I hope you didn't order it yet....


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just to make you drule a little

YouTube - Crysis True Power Of The Radeon 5870!


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Evil,

Thanks for the reply! I haven't ordered anything yet.

I want to do some Designing, some Gaming (playing Aion right now, so not End-END gfx games) and i do music producing, but that should be fine with this setup.

The reason of the 6gb ram is more for the designing + Producing which tends to cost alot of mem. same goes for the CPU i guess?

What do you think


***SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POSTS.. NETWORK STRESSING***


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

For games I suggest getting i5 - 661 which has built in graphics and a massive 3.33GHz processor and it will run games better than any other i5 processor at stock speed

if you're getting i7 then you should consider overclocking it over 3GHz and getting a very good gpu to optimize performance(no less than radeon 5870)
of course that would mean a corsair or seasonic psu of 750W at least if not 850W

you don't need more than 4GB of ram but if you're getting a mobo with triple channel then 6GB is the best thing to do

but since now I see you want to do designing as well then quad core will suit you well, but for better performance with games the prcessor should go over 3GHz for a desktop


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

So... what mobo should i get with it? Kinda losing the overview on the system since im not really sure what fits with what atm.

Thanks. lol


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

triple channel asus or gigabyte with 1156 or 1366 socket depending on what you choose(i7 or i5) with an intel chipset(avoid mobos with nvidia chipsets)

I think all 1366 mobos are triple channel while most 1156 are dual


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

So because of the quad core its better to keep the i7, for designing etc. ?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

yea it all depends what you wanna do more - gaming or designing

I'm gonna get a i5-760 and overclock it to 3.5 GHz cause I'm gonna do gaming virtualization and designing altogether


it all depends what you wanna do more but i7 is the ultimate processor nowadays, if you have the money get it, otherwise get a core 2 quad or i5 quad and overclock :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Sony DDU1678A-0B is a DVD-ROM. You will want a DVDRW if you plan on doing any burning. Buy the CPU that has the speed you want. OC'ing put unnecessary stress on hardware and voids warranties.


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

ok since you put it that way you better stick with your setup you already have (more or less anyway read on...)
You're planning to buy the hd 6850. That one wasn't in the list i gave you. This is the november list

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-radeon-hd-6870-radeon-hd-6850,2782.html

As you can see in reviews the hd 6850 isn't as fast as the gtx460. Since the gtx460 cost less and is more powerfull you'd better stick with the gtx460 and save 12 bucks.

Apart from that I noticed that you wanted something quiet. You could spend something more on your cooling then or at least other parts. It's not your case that will make the noise, it's your psu and cooler on the cpu and on the gpu.

Don't worry with the gtx 460. The noise in idle is downright silent. It won several prices on several sites so stick with this card then. Under load it's not noisy either.

The corsair tx 650w is a very good psu but also a noisy psu. If you want a silent one and a good one buy this http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/psus/276565/antec-truepower-new-tp-650

You can try with the stock cooler of your cpu and if it's too loud get a zalman cooler.
I can't tell you which one though. My last pc i bought, i bought a packard bell which was silent (i let it run in the shop) and i replaced the psu and videocard. It's an i3 540 with an hd 5770 4gb ram dd3. Only paid 700$ and still can sell the stock videocard and psu that was in there. But you want to spend a 1000.

Now these cooling thingies will cost you a little more i think , you can still save your money and buy an i5 750 cpu. That will get the job done too. (it's also a quad core with turbo boost). And if you're not planning to game end graphics why even spend so much on your gpu. The hd 5670 will run everything and cost a lot less besides you won't need a psu like that then too (but you can still keep it in case you want to upgrade later on). 

it's your call, decisions are always difficult. The better vga you'll buy the more eyecandy and framerates you will have. I would want a quiet pc for sure though...

Greetz.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

evildead789 said:


> The corsair tx 650w is a very good psu but also a noisy psu.


I'll have to disagree with you here. I own one, and I have no complaints about noise. I can barely here the thing running, and if I didn't have lights on my system sometimes I wouldn't know if it were on or not.


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

this review says otherwise

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/Corsair_TX650W/testing.php

That's all i can say i won't argue about this. I don't have the psu myself i have an antec earthwatts 650 W and according to reviews that's noisy too. I don't find it too noisy but my previous psu was more quiet. I just bought this one for price and earthwatts is more energy efficient.

greetz


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, but normally your fans cover the noise....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Antec changes suppliers quite frequently making their quality/reliability questionable so we do not recommend them. I've never heard any complaints about noise from anyone using a Corsair PSU. :4-dontkno


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

the corsair hx 650w is quiet though. Are you sure we are talking about the same psu

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc...-supplies/corsair-memory-hx650w-717058/review

Reviewer can be wrong though. Not all good games get good reviews and not all bad games get bad reviews


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

ok and the end of the review of the corsair tx 650W the reviewer says the psu only becomes noisy when it becomes stressed so fuller loaded (at what wattage he doesn't say) only something like when you use sli or crossfire

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/Corsair_TX650W/conclusion.php

So i guess if you don't use sli or crossfire i won't become noisy. People who use that probably use a more powerfull psu also. That's probably why you didn't hear of people this psu was noisy.

Sorry my bad should have seen this

greetz


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Evil, Elven;

From your opinions.

Planning on just changing the GFX card then.

Question tho, ALOT of brands give out the GTX460, with big differences in prices.

This one : [url]http://www.afuture.nl/products/120384/GMGX460N2H1GZPB_PNY_PNY_GeForce_GTX460.html[/URL] is the cheapest, and 1024mb . is this one fine?

Here's a overview of all gtx460 cards:

[url]http://www.afuture.nl/search?q=gtx460[/URL]


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

you're dutch rvdveen i'm from belgium. 

Nine gtx 460 compared

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-460-roundup-gf104,2714.html

There's a review of the pny here

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=586&Itemid=72

Greetz

Holland hup


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice to meet ya Evil. gna gna!

http://www.afuture.nl/products/6228...n_-Palit-_GeForce_GTX_460_Sonic_Platinum.html

I guess this one comes out best, guess ill pick this one then for a few bucks more.


** Bye the way, good call to get the cooler that's in my PC setup list for the CPU?**


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

evildead789 said:


> ok and the end of the review of the corsair tx 650W the reviewer says the psu only becomes noisy when it becomes stressed so fuller loaded (at what wattage he doesn't say) only something like when you use sli or crossfire
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/Corsair_TX650W/conclusion.php
> 
> ...


Reviews are reviews. The best source of knowledge is always from users.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

RvdVeen said:


> Thanks Evil, Elven;
> 
> From your opinions.
> 
> ...


EVGA & Asus are the better brand choices for Nvidia chipped GPU's and both offer good support.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What power supply are you getting? You are going to need at least a corsair 750 watt


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, i thought "Palit" came out the best of the tests?

Also, i need 750watt because of the gfx card change?


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Asus GeForce GTX 460 ASUS should be fine then.


And 750 Watt Corsair? K


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Here we go, only thing is the powersupply. Would 650 be enough, or should i pop a 750?

Processor: Core i7 930 € 242,90
Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro r2 € 25,70
Moederbord: Asus P6T SE € 157,60 
Intern Mem.: Corsair 6GB DDR3, 1600Mhz € 95,10
GFX Card: Asus GeForce GTX 460 € 175,00
Voeding: Corsair TX 650W € 78,00
HDD: Caviar Black 1TB (WD1001FALS) € 85,80
Case: Cooler Master Elite 310 € 34,40
DVD-Player: Sony DDU1678A-0B € 19,80
Totaal: € 914,30

Or P. Supply: Corsair TX 750W € 98,30 ??



Thanks! we're almost there. LOL


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

get the 750W

other than that I think you're good


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Boo! 30 bucks more than the 650w ..oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

be happy it's that cheap, I would give extra 200$ to the store if I could buy such a config for 950$ :laugh:

750W corsair 200$ here :sigh:


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

Intel Core i7-930237,60237,6010
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.225,7025,7010
Asus P6T SE167,40167,4011
Corsair 6GB DDR3, 1600Mhz, XMS3 Kit94,9094,9010
Asus GeForce GTX 460177,20177,2010
Corsair TX 750W99,0099,0010
Western digital Caviar Black 1TB85,0085,0010
Cooler Master RC-370-KKN143,2043,2011
Sony DDU1678A-0B20,6020,60 

There we go. No **** ups i hope? Took a big tower for Air+Space


----------



## RvdVeen (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess that means everyone thinks it should work fine!

hehe!


----------

